

Yet another Java security flaw discovered - Number 53  - spacestronaut
http://blogs.computerworld.com/malware-and-vulnerabilities/21693/yet-another-java-security-flaw-discovered-number-53

======
tehaugmenter
Will this ever end? Doing anything in Java these days just seems so counter
productive.

